# Redfish change 1 May



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

*Red reg*

I was trying to find the old thread and could not but if you missed this as of May 1st Red Fish bag limit is 1 fish/angler 8 on the boat limit.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

speckled trout, sheepshead, flounder are next! if we don't rise up against commercial interests, i.e. charter boat captains, and commercial fishing interests, we will lose our right to a meal of fresh local caught fish! stand up and fight special interests, or lose!!!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

p.s learn to like tilapia and swai, and pond raised catfish and bream! RANT OVER! I QUIT. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and make an unfortunate prediction. My very first time being convicted of a crime will come in the next 10 years...and it'll be for saying screw these stupid ass regs. If I knew these decisions were based on SCIENCE, I'd have no problems with them. The problem is that they are NOT based on SCIENCE, but on bullshit. The redfish population is as healthy as its ever been in my lifetime. The two fish limit was due to SCIENCE saying all the regs worked to bring this species back from a very sad situation. I find it hard to believe that we've hurt the population in just the few years the limit has been raised to TWO fish per person.

Seriously...I'm gonna go to jail someday FOR FISHING!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> I was trying to find the old thread and could not but if you missed this as of May 1st Red Fish bag limit is 1 fish/angler 8 on the boat limit.


I thought it has always been one fish per angler.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm going to go ahead and make an unfortunate prediction. My very first time being convicted of a crime will come in the next 10 years...and it'll be for saying screw these stupid ass regs. If I knew these decisions were based on SCIENCE, I'd have no problems with them. The problem is that they are NOT based on SCIENCE, but on bullshit. The redfish population is as healthy as its ever been in my lifetime. The two fish limit was due to SCIENCE saying all the regs worked to bring this species back from a very sad situation. I find it hard to believe that we've hurt the population in just the few years the limit has been raised to TWO fish per person.
> 
> Seriously...I'm gonna go to jail someday FOR FISHING!


Absolutely correct. Had a FWC presentation here in Pensacola weeks ago. It showed Redfish recruitment above projections. This is completely for and written by guides. 8 per boat limit!!! Next up Speckled Trout.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All I am hearing is bitching and complaining. Someone please post your solutions to what is conceived as a problem. Commercial provides seafood for the general public. It's there livelyhood. Charter is to provide people with the pleasure of fishing. It's there livelyhood or a secondary income. Then the pleasure fishermen that have a primary income and fish for relaxaction and enough fish for food. So please tell me how can FWC do much more than what is being done now. They will never stop fishing for recreational or commercial. Ok lets hear a logical solution other than the present regs. I have been involved in every aspect described since the middle 50s and think what everyone is getting now is quite fair considering the massive changes since the 50s. It's close to my bedtime now. Good night.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

This is why I want a house with a dock. 
And close to the pass...
And a fast boat.
And time to fish three or four excursions a day.:notworthy:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/red-drum/

One more step......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dumb... the Panama city crowd pushed hard for this... meanwhile, I'm waiting for a kid to get eaten by a bullred.

They are as thick as I've ever seen....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree. Many for hire folks pushed for it. Fuck the science, let's just worry about the $$. Dipshits.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, that sucks, I thought it was changing in the NE zone.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

well when they sent the questionnaire out was kinda worried this was where it was headed! bummer


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow!! I don't see why you guys are blaming the guides??? They have the same limit as you do 1 per person or 8 max per boat. So yes if they have 8 customers on the boat they can keep 8 redfish if the have 4 they can keep 4. By the way commercial harvest of redfish is illegal. Yes we do have a over abundance of bull reds and over slot fish. Those are the breeder fish it's the decline in slot fish that has brought back this regulation. It's due to several reasons grass flats diminishing and over fishing by yes you guessed it the recreational sector. Oh and I'm not a guide!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

removed video


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

*solution that want happen*

http://tpwd.texas.gov/spdest/visitorcenters/seacenter/visit/hatchery/

This should have put in place long ago.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> Wow!! I don't see why you guys are blaming the guides??? They have the same limit as you do 1 per person or 8 max per boat. So yes if they have 8 customers on the boat they can keep 8 redfish if the have 4 they can keep 4. By the way commercial harvest of redfish is illegal. Yes we do have a over abundance of bull reds and over slot fish. Those are the breeder fish it's the decline in slot fish that has brought back this regulation. It's due to several reasons grass flats diminishing and over fishing by yes you guessed it the recreational sector. Oh and I'm not a guide!!


Guides are out there taking those 4-8 person limits on a daily basis. Meanwhile, we rec guys are typically out for one day a week. That's a huge difference. If slot reds are becoming scarce, it ain't because of the rec guys keeping a limit of two fish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flatspro....don't dare tell the truth....the villagers will come after you with torches and pitchforks.

They don't want the truth....they want to blame someone other than themselves.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't want to blame anyone. I'm just pissed off bigger than hell. It's been obvious for years that the tightened regs worked with bringing redfish stocks back. Now just a few years later they're back to the old regs? I don't personally blame charter guys, bit many do. Flats pro acted as if it's absolutely ridiculous to believe charter guys have anything to do with it. I'm surprised by that is all. I'm an average rec fisherman. All I want is a redfish dinner once every couple weeks. That's maybe four fish killed per month by me. I know I'm damn sure not to blame. 

And I'm not even blaming charter guys for killing all the redfish. I believe it's absolute horseshit, same as the snapper issue. There is nothing wrong with the fish stocks. These decisions are being made for reasons other than health of the fishery...

Edit: Because I don't believe in deleting things I've said, I'd like to take this opportunity to apologize to the inshore guides for my comments in this thread. You guys are just making a living. I have nothing against you...it's the questionable lawmaking I have issue with.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang it. When they changed it to 2, I thought they were finally coming around.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm getting sick of Florida's over regulation of everything.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Redfish are EVERYWHERE now...WTF...I thought they would have gone the other way and let you keep a 1 Bull or 2....I like to catch them and usually release them anyway ,but how many people will 1 fish feed..? 2 slot fish ends up being at least something for dinner....Fishing just sucks these days with all the Regs....


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

my survey response was to add one oversized.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Guess I'll start cutting trips and saving up the cash for trips to Louisiana. Figured this was coming. It's just too much time and money involved, to take home 1 fish.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Guess I'll start cutting trips and saving up the cash for trips to Louisiana. Figured this was coming. It's just too much time and money involved, to take home 1 fish.


Because that second fish helps cover the cost of fuel? lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Snaps will be next..... IDIOTS!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pin Fish limit has just been decreased to 10 per person. Not to exceed 20 per boat.

BAM-!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

NLytle said:


> Because that second fish helps cover the cost of fuel? lol


If you boat the one slot early in the morning. might as well head back to the dock. 

That being said, I believe that no one in government ever cares about this stuff. I have learned that there is not law, one rule, or one change that is made except those that will benefit someone who giving money or or offering power or re-election help for a politician.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This all came about probably 8 months ago in Panama City... The charter guys over there were saying they were seeing a decrease in red fish populations.. Ironically around the same time that they had one of the worst red tides in recent history... maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Johnms said:


> If you boat the one slot early in the morning. might as well head back to the dock.
> 
> That being said, I believe that no one in government ever cares about this stuff. I have learned that there is not law, one rule, or one change that is made except those that will benefit someone who giving money or or offering power or re-election help for a politician.


I believe you are correct. If something doesn't make sense, just follow the money.
I honestly don't see how the boating industry survives. Who would drop $100K for a boat with regs like this ?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For some reason, I'm picturing a room full of pale-skinned, pencil-necked geeks, with soft hands, giggling and tittering because they got one over on us tanned, handsome, athletic types without getting their little asses beat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's amazing what special interests can accomplish... this whole thing was spearheaded by 30 or so people... they were successful in changing the regulations for one-third of the state...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I honestly don't mind it. I think they should better regulate the speckled trout and flounder too.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

fsu alex said:


> I honestly don't mind it. I think they should better regulate the speckled trout and flounder too.




Agree! I hate when I see people kill Trout over 20". Super frustrating.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> This all came about probably 8 months ago in Panama City... The charter guys over there were saying they were seeing a decrease in red fish populations.. Ironically around the same time that they had one of the worst red tides in recent history... maybe that had something to do with it?


I'm sure if there was a voluntary 1 slot limit put in place to help that situation out, there will always be the "I'm allowed 2 so shove it" folks not helping the situation.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

NLytle said:


> Because that second fish helps cover the cost of fuel? lol


 I guess I could make a point about the cost of diminishing returns, but I guess that would be lost on a purist like you. But thanks for the input.  I stand corrected.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

A little history; FWC - Evolution of Each Saltwater Regulation; For 27 years (1985 - 2012) we had a limit of a one Redfish per angler (with a few draconian short term limitations). We've only had a two redfish per angler limit since 2012.

*Excerpt;*
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective September 12, 1985)*


Minimum size limits: 16 inches total length in state waters from Florida/Alabama border east and south to a straight line drawn from Bowlegs Point in Dixie County southwesterly through Marker 16, and 18 inches total length in all other state waters
Maximum size limit: Statewide possession limit of one redfish 32 inches total length, or larger, per person
*RED DRUM (REDFISH) - Emergency Rule, CH 46ER86-3, F.A.C. (Effective November 7, 1986 - February 4, 1987)*
Prohibits all harvest of redfish in Florida waters. Prohibits sale of native redfish.
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective February 12, 1987)*


18 inches total length minimum size limit extended to all state waters
Establishes March and April as closed season to all harvest in state waters
Must be landed in whole condition (head and tail intact)
Prohibits use of treble hooks while fishing with natural bait
Prohibits snatch hooking
*RED DRUM (REDFISH) - Emergency Rule, CH 46ER87-1, F.A.C. (Effective May 1, 1987 - July 29, 1987)*
Prohibits all harvest in state waters. Prohibits possession, transportation, buying, selling, or exchanging any native redfish.
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective July 9, 1987)*
Continues emergency rule above for an indefinite period.
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective October 1 - December 31, 1987)*
Temporary season opening for redfish to include:


1 fish daily bag limit for recreational fishermen, with off-the-water possession limit of 2 fish
5 fish daily bag limit per boat for commercial fishermen
Size limit of 18 inches to 27 inches total length
Use of treble hooks while fishing with natural bait prohibited
Fish must be landed in whole condition (heads and tails intact)
Redfish designated as "restricted species"
Prohibits harvest of native redfish beginning 1/1/88; sale of native redfish allowed until 1/5/88
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective January 1, 1989 - October 1, 1991)*


Establishes 18 inches minimum size limit and 27 inches maximum size limit for redfish harvested in state waters
Establishes daily bag limit of 1 native redfish per person and an off-the-water possession limit of 2 fish per person
Prohibits the sale of native redfish
Closes the months of March, April, and May to harvest and possession of redfish
Allows the sale of redfish harvested elsewhere with proper documentation
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective June 3, 1991)*
Continues above rule indefinitely, declares redfish as a "protected species", and prohibits gigging and spearing of redfish.
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 46-22, F.A.C. (Effective January 1, 1996)*


Eliminates the March, April, and May closed season
Prohibits the simultaneous possession aboard a vessel of any gill net or entangling net together with any red drum
Requires all red drum to be landed in a whole condition, and prohibits the possession of red drum that are not in a whole condition in or on state waters, on any public or private fishing pier, on a bridge or catwalk attached to a bridge from which fishing is allowed, or on any jetty
Defines "total length" for red drum to mean the length of the fish measured from the most forward point of the head to the hindmost point of the tail
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 68B-22, F.A.C. (Effective March 17, 2004)*
Allows the executive director of the FWC, or a designee, to issue permits to participants in qualified catch and release redfish tournaments to catch, hold, and release fish under the following conditions:


Tournament competitors and staff must attempt to release all redfish alive, including those fish that are weighed in
Best management practices must be used for handling of fish
Tournament boats must contain aerated or re-circulating live wells, with a minimum size of 18-gallons or the volumetric equivalent
Dead redfish may not be discarded when fish are caught, held, and released
Redfish must be placed in recovery tanks after weigh-in before being released
The tournament must provide the FWC with a description of the release location (as a condition of the exemption permit, the FWC may specify the tournament release location)
The tournament must submit a post-tournament report
The tournament must agree to allow the FWC the opportunity to conduct research and onboard monitoring, as needed
Two-person tournament teams may possess two redfish
Tournament catch, hold, and release permits may only be issued to catch-and-release redfish tournaments that agree to all permit conditions
All tournament competitors must possess a copy of the tournament catch, hold, and release exemption permit during the tournament
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 68B-22, F.A.C. (Effective July 1, 2006)*
Provides that, for purposes of determining the legal size of red drum, "total length" means the straight line distance from the most forward point of the head with the mouth closed, to the farthest tip of the tail with the tail compressed or squeezed, while the fish is lying on its side.
*RED DRUM (REDFISH), CH 68B-22, F.A.C. (Effective February 1, 2012)
*


Defines "Northeast region," "Northwest region" and "South region"
Increases Bag limit in the Northeast and Northwest regions from 1 fish to 2 fish
Establishes a statewide vessel limit of 8 red drum
Eliminates the off-water possession limit
Establishes that bag limits apply to the land in the area adjacent to the fishing site
Establishes a transport possession limit of 6 fish per person


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> I guess I could make a point about the cost of diminishing returns, but I guess that would be lost on a purist like you. But thanks for the input. I stand corrected.



Don't get upset because your math doesn't add up. You go fishing because you enjoy it, not because you need to take two Redfish home. 

Our population is continually growing and more people take up fishing every day. The fish population is taking a hit.

I will assume you have kids, don't you want their grand children to enjoy fishing as much as you do? Or would you rather things spiral out of control until there's a closed season?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

NLytle said:


> Don't get upset because your math doesn't add up. You go fishing because you enjoy it, not because you need to take two Redfish home.
> 
> Our population is continually growing and more people take up fishing every day. The fish population is taking a hit.
> 
> I will assume you have kids, don't you want their grand children to enjoy fishing as much as you do? Or would you rather things spiral out of control until there's a closed season?


There is more likely a decline in the amount of people fishing. I've heard more than one person say they've given up on saltwater fishing due to all the strict regulations on the recreational fisherman. They keep restricting the recreational fisherman so the commercial guys can keep providing fish to the restaurants, all you have to do is follow the money. Meanwhile a recreational fisherman has to spend a lot of time and money to get out there and fish and their reward is one fish, not really worth it. Now me and my boys can take 3 fish instead of 6, hardly worth it for one meal's worth of fish for the family. Before we could catch enough fish to have enough left over for another meal. So don't act like it doesn't affect the small guy.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

There may be a decline in the number of people fishing offshore. However, I think the number of inshore fishermen has increased over the last few years.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> There may be a decline in the number of people fishing offshore. However, I think the number of inshore fishermen has increased over the last few years.


 You're probably right, with the offshore regulations for fish like Snapper and Grouper going the way they are I bet a lot of them are moving from offshore fishing to inshore fishing. 

I'll be honest, I have a 20' CC Nautic Star deep V offshore boat and if I could trade it for an inshore boat I would. I've pretty much given up on offshore fishing, the limits imposed and the cost involved to fish offshore just aren't worth it to me anymore. That is why I am pissed that they would limit Redfish down from 2 to 1 for the recreational fisherman. Over the years I've watched their population in our area grow yet now we get punished because some idiot doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

69Viking said:


> There is more likely a decline in the amount of people fishing. I've heard more than one person say they've given up on saltwater fishing due to all the strict regulations on the recreational fisherman. They keep restricting the recreational fisherman so the commercial guys can keep providing fish to the restaurants, all you have to do is follow the money. Meanwhile a recreational fisherman has to spend a lot of time and money to get out there and fish and their reward is one fish, not really worth it. Now me and my boys can take 3 fish instead of 6, hardly worth it for one meal's worth of fish for the family. Before we could catch enough fish to have enough left over for another meal. So don't act like it doesn't affect the small guy.



For every person who says he/she is done fishing, there's ten who walk into a tackle shop and buy their first rod. 

The commercial harvesting of Redfish is prohibited in Florida and there are many more recreational fisherman then charters. 

Everyone around here has a "kill everything" mentality. We have it great, look up fishing regulations throughout the country and then considered the multitude of species we are able to harvest. 

Catch a few Trout, a Redfish, and a Flounder and go have a cook out.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> There may be a decline in the number of people fishing offshore. However, I think the number of inshore fishermen has increased over the last few years.


I agree. First thought I had when the limit went to 2 per person. We now have twice the number of people fishing inshore because they can't go offshore. 

I enjoy catching fish A LOT more than eating fish(though that is a nice bonus), so this doesn't bother me at all. Limit used to be 1 for a long time. Add a few trout or black snapper to the cooler and no worries about dinner.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't necessarily disagree with the lower limit on redfish, but I think conservation efforts could be used on other species... let's be real, if you have good weather and a decent fisherman catching two, four or even six redfish should not be a problem...

But when was the last time any of you guys had a 10 fish limit of flounder? I'm talking rod and reel fishing... don't worry, I'll wait.

There are other species that are in decline more so than redfish and that's something that needs to be looked at immediately.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

John B. said:


> But when was the last time any of you guys had a 10 fish limit of flounder? I'm talking rod and reel fishing... don't worry, I'll wait.
> .


The flounder are still there. 2 limits last fall and a few days where you couldn't keep your lure in the water because there were so many 12-14" fish around. It still happens. Next few years should be great for them from what I saw last year.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

John B. said:


> There are other species that are in decline more so than redfish and that's something that needs to be looked at immediately.


Flounder is definitely one. 

Also, I don't think the trout fishing is as good as it was 5 years ago. I wouldn't mind seeing the trout limit lowered to 3 fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The flounder are still there. 2 limits last fall and a few days where you couldn't keep your lure in the water because there were so many 12-14" fish around. It still happens. Next few years should be great for them from what I saw last year.


Yeah... when they're spawning in the fall, it's super easy to go sit at McCrea and catch a limit on the incoming tide... 

What about the other 11 months out if the year?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Flounder is definitely one.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think there are as many trout as there was 5 years ago. I wouldn't mind seeing the trout limit lowered to 3 fish.




And zero over 20".


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

NLytle said:


> Don't get upset because your math doesn't add up. You go fishing because you enjoy it, not because you need to take two Redfish home.
> 
> Our population is continually growing and more people take up fishing every day. The fish population is taking a hit.
> 
> I will assume you have kids, don't you want their grand children to enjoy fishing as much as you do? Or would you rather things spiral out of control until there's a closed season?


 Correction. Didn't get upset, but did, slightly, go into smart-ass mode. 2nd. it wasn't a math equation, but you're entitled to however you want to take it. 3rd. Have yourself a lovely day. (And if I take myself out of the fishery and go west, that means more fish for you and yours. Everybody wins!)


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NLytle said:


> Because that second fish helps cover the cost of fuel? lol


Hahaha, don't think you'll be hearing an (intelligent) rebuttal from 'ol Uncle No-Common-Sense after that one. 

Evidently that second redfish is worth more than we know to some people... 

God forbid we go fishing to enjoy ourselves & have fun once in awhile instead of going with the intention of keeping everything we catch.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The flounder are still there. 2 limits last fall and a few days where you couldn't keep your lure in the water because there were so many 12-14" fish around. It still happens. Next few years should be great for them from what I saw last year.


2 limits is nothing compared to how it used to be and the limits back in the day were a lot bigger than 12-14" grade fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

How many of you remember how inshore fishing was pre-net ban? Some of you razor dicks weren't born yet, but it was terrible.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

John B. said:


> Yeah... when they're spawning in the fall, it's super easy to go sit at McCrea and catch a limit on the incoming tide...
> 
> What about the other 11 months out if the year?


Being that I was no where near Ft. McRae or anywhere near where they spawn I don't think that was the case. I usually target them from Sep. to Nov. and again from April until June. so these are not the groups of spawning fish near the pass or gulf. I don't target them the rest of the year but usually catch a few. I'm no expert on any of this, just answering your question with personal experience.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

NLytle said:


> For every person who says he/she is done fishing, there's ten who walk into a tackle shop and buy their first rod.
> 
> The commercial harvesting of Redfish is prohibited in Florida and there are many more recreational fisherman then charters.
> 
> ...


 When I refer to commercial fishing I'm referring to offshore fishing.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Splittine said:


> 2 limits is nothing compared to how it used to be and the limits back in the day were a lot bigger than 12-14" grade fish.


Those limit fish weren't exactly 12-14" fish. Yall read into it how you want. He asked for the last time it happened to anyone and I told him twice last year and that's still not good enough. I wish all of our resources were as plentiful as they used to be, but to bad that will never happen with the way things are going.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

69viking is typical. Blames commervial guys.....and when it is pointed out that tbe commercial guys cannot catch redfish....STILL blames them. Since 1986, the population of Florida has doubled, but that couldn't be a factor.....right?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents. Until the state builds a hatchery there will be problems.
After the net bands it should have been started. With all the netting, red tides, and increased fishing pressure fish have been and will continue to be depleted.
Slots size on red fish ,trout and flounder should be changed. Flounder should have their limits changed. not just the slot. 
There is a lot of pressure on the fishing now.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

ThaFish said:


> Hahaha, don't think you'll be hearing an (intelligent) rebuttal from 'ol Uncle No-Common-Sense after that one.
> 
> Evidently that second redfish is worth more than we know to some people...
> 
> God forbid we go fishing to enjoy ourselves & have fun once in awhile instead of going with the intention of keeping everything we catch.


What is wrong with a man keeping the fish he caught that's with in the law. Why does he have to do catch and release because you do.
You can go several days a week and no one day is the same.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Why do saltwater fisherman feel they need to kill so many fish while the whole bass fishing world has fully embraced catch and release regardless of the regulations? Personally I'd rather eat a bass over a redfish any day!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Why do saltwater fisherman feel they need to kill so many fish while the whole bass fishing world has fully embraced catch and release regardless of the regulations? Personally I'd rather eat a bass over a redfish any day!


 Hard to get Facebook and Instagram followers if you don't kill and picture everything!!..LOL


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad King said:


> Hard to get Facebook and Instagram followers if you don't kill and picture everything!!..LOL


Like this? From http://southagain.com/gallery/


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Why do saltwater fisherman feel they need to kill so many fish while the whole bass fishing world has fully embraced catch and release regardless of the regulations? Personally I'd rather eat a bass over a redfish any day!


Question ?? Did you kill the bass or did you eat him while he was flopping around ?? It's the mind set as to what you are told or taught about the fish. 
Most bass fisherman do it for the sport, not to eat. They have been taught catch and release.
Everyone is different. I would never pick a bass over a red fish. :no:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad King said:


> Hard to get Facebook and Instagram followers if you don't kill and picture everything!!..LOL


I think the last redfish I killed was when we were in Louisiana.. and I think we killed more jello shots and brain cells than we did fish...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I think the last redfish I killed was when we were in Louisiana.. and I think we killed more jello shots and brain cells than we did fish...


The same people that thinks redfish is a top 5 fish to eat also has red snapper in there too, and possibly Cobia.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If I remember correctly, redfish started being overfished around 25 years ago when Chef Paul Prudhommme introduced the world to blackened redfish. Before that they weren't targeted as much and there was a liberal limit.
Here ya go :

http://articles.philly.com/1986-06-23/news/26046912_1_redfish-commercial-fishing-gulf-coast-conservation-association


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I fully support the 1 redfish per person limit change. I would also support lowering the limits of all inshore species. 15 sheepshead is ridiculous and so is 10 founder. For the most part these two species are only killed in high numbers when they are most vournable, before and during their spawn. I would propose both limits be lowered to 5 fish per person and no gigging during the fall for flounder. I'd rather be able to catch 20 fish and keep just a few rather than be able to keep 10 and only be able to catch 2..


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

I EAT BASS
and 
like it.
same for redfish.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Guess I'll start cutting trips and saving up the cash for trips to Louisiana. Figured this was coming. It's just too much time and money involved, to take home 1 fish.


Louisiana is an incredible inshore fishery, with a redfish limit of 5 (16"-27" slot can keep 1 over 27") and 25 trout (12" min, 15 trout in some areas). I mostly chase reds, and a limit for most trips is pretty normal. I normally keep 2 or 3 fish for dinner and practice catch and release. For me, the fun is in the hunting and catching.

This might sound funny, but I really enjoy fishing FL. The limit change won't keep me from pulling the boat to Destin for a week this July.

I wish our trout limit was much lower, but the scientists say it would have no little impact on fish mortality rates.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I am old enough to have seen many cycles of trout, reds, flounder...

But I can agree w/ most that we are in a down cycle on many species, like trout.
I would also support stricter limits on flounder, sheeps.

Many of us can fish several days a week, if I kept 2-3 fish every trip, I could open up a fish market. I just don't need or want to keep that many fish.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

But just think how much we will help the seafood industry by cutting back on your redfish harvest.:thumbdown: 
Yes most likely redfish will be commercially sold again. 
I am not mad at charter guys trying to make a dollar but we all know that if you could put 200 clients a week on a redfish you would. 
You would be a fool not to make the money. 
I am just saying a lot of charters catching a lot of redfish. 
We can only keep 1. 
Better yet charters and recreational are no match for 3 or 4 gillnet boats setting a 1000ft of net a boat. 
We will be right back where we were a few decades ago. 
And people holding the rod and reels will be to blame.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

sfmill said:


> View attachment 723554
> 
> But just think how much we will help the seafood industry by cutting back on your redfish harvest.:thumbdown:
> Yes most likely redfish will be commercially sold again.
> ...


I love the title in your search bar gill net boats Florida!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Steve, since gill nets are illegal in Florida, commercially catching redfish is illegal in Florida and selling redfish is illegal in Florida, thst makes that piture at least three decades old. Much like Karl Wickstrom running pictures of a shrimp boat with a bunch of turtles on the deck, blaming Florida shrimpers.....when the picture was of a research boat from a Georgia university cstching turtles deliberately to tag and track, or showing giant drift nets from a foreign country without mentioning that those drift nets were banned in the US.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

I intentionally left that on there to show. No since hiding it, I also said we could be back where we were decades ago. 
But if you think that is not happening today and the seafood industry power players are not involved in making are fish harvesting rules.... ?
Then you probably think the easter bunny is real too. 
Its happening all along this gulf coast. 
Sorry fellas but I am not against you or your chosen profession. 
Just stating my opinion that I believe the rules are not fair.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

FLfishR said:


> Like this? From http://southagain.com/gallery/
> 
> View attachment 723490


 
Precisely!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> I think the last redfish I killed was when we were in Louisiana.. and I think we killed more jello shots and brain cells than we did fish...


That trip contributed alot to me giving up drinking for good!!!! I still have all of those pictures.... You know, just in case!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No place in the Country as easy to make a box of fish than the Panhandle of Florida... You have an abundance of readily available inshore and offshore species available all year and VERY VERY easy to catch. Trout, Reds, Flounder, Spanish, Mangrove Snapper, Black Drum and Sheepshead are very easy to find and very easy to catch inshore! 

Why all the anger towards the protection of a species that will in the long run ensure a healthy population for you to enjoy forever? I understand the frustration with Red Snapper, that makes perfect sense. But the anger over Redfish is blowing me away. As a former Guide I support the decision because it will ensure that the Guides and Rec guys alike will still be able to harvest these fish. It's not taking fish away from the Rec anglers and giving them to someone else. Its a protection of them overall... Everyone plays by the same rules here, no evil government official is reaping benefits. No evil commercial guy or Destin Charter boat is fishing them when you can't. 

It's just a basic protection of a Federally Regulated and protected species.... Someone please explain to me what the big deals is??????


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

sfmill said:


> I intentionally left that on there to show. No since hiding it, I also said we could be back where we were decades ago.
> But if you think that is not happening today and the seafood industry power players are not involved in making are fish harvesting rules.... ?
> Then you probably think the easter bunny is real too.
> Its happening all along this gulf coast.
> ...


I guess y'all better get someone other than the CCA behind you because there not giving much of a voice


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad King said:


> That trip contributed alot to me giving up drinking for good!!!! I still have all of those pictures.... You know, just in case!!!


It took me a bit longer, but I rarely drink now too... ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

*New Redfish limits on May 1?*

Did you guys hear about the new slot limit being reduced back to 1 per day? Just saw this on the FWC site, didn't even know it was being considered.

"Red drum daily bag limit in Northwest management zone to change to 1 fish per person May 1."


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just saw it on NWF Daily news. Crock of chit imo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wflgator said:


> Did you guys hear about the new slot limit being reduced back to 1 per day? Just saw this on the FWC site, didn't even know it was being considered.
> 
> "Red drum daily bag limit in Northwest management zone to change to 1 fish per person May 1."


You late to the party...


----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

*Change in Bag Limit on RED DRUM coming May 1*

Not sure if everyone has heard about the change in bag limit from 2 per person to 1 per person come May 1st. What's everyone thoughts on this? Has everyone put there piece of mind out there on the survey? the below link brings you to the FWC page and the change is in red. The second link is the 2016 Red Drum Public Input Opportunity where yyou can complete a survey and see what the management assessment results showed. I encourage everyone to take this survey whether you agree or disagree with the changes. 

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/red-drum/

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/red-drum/2016regulations/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I thought it has always been one fish per angler.


Keith, it went to two fish limit a couple of years ago and now they are putting it back to one beginning May 1.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

What is the new limit on manatee ?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here.
Why should anybody expect to make a living off the public resources ? Why should charters and commercial fisherman be allowed to make a living off of a resource that belongs to everybody ?
What if I really liked deer hunting and tourists really liked deer meat so restaurants sprung up that specialized in deer meat? So, I go out every day and kill several deer to sell in deer markets and to restaurants. 
Hey, it's how I make my living. You wouldn't want my family to starve would you ? Besides, I don't want to sit in an office all day to earn money. Killing deer is in my blood.
How is it different than commercial fishing ?
Now, don't anybody go postal on me, this is for conversation only but it does seem to be kind of the same thing. 
I wonder why fish are fair game but game isn't ?
Is it because of availability and size of the area ?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here.
> Why should anybody expect to make a living off the public resources ? Why should charters and commercial fisherman be allowed to make a living off of a resource that belongs to everybody ?
> What if I really liked deer hunting and tourists really liked deer meat so restaurants sprung up that specialized in deer meat? So, I go out every day and kill several deer to sell in deer markets and to restaurants.
> Hey, it's how I make my living. You wouldn't want my family to starve would you ? Besides, I don't want to sit in an office all day to earn money. Killing deer is in my blood.
> ...


 I love how everyone ties every aspect of commercial fishing into something you cant even commercially harvest in Florida!! I guess that's everybody's oil on public land. I guess next time I go fill up my boat im just gonna drive off since that came from "our" oil.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just out of curiousity Id like to see the breakdown on how many Native Pensacolans are for or against the new rules compared to non-natives being for or against. I bet any amount of money that most people that have lived their whole lives here are ok with this rule change and think it's better for the fishery overall.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Going Native?*



Brad King said:


> Just out of curiousity Id like to see the breakdown on how many Native Pensacolans are for or against the new rules compared to non-natives being for or against. I bet any amount of money that most people that have lived their whole lives here are ok with this rule change and think it's better for the fishery overall.


Why would being a "Native" Pensacolan matter on what people think. If anything, the "natives" might remember the history of how many fish used to be harvested and think the "non-natives" are causing the restrictions. Check out this old video at 02:56 
https://youtu.be/NVAa-3f_A84


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnms said:


> Why would being a "Native" Pensacolan matter on what people think. If anything, the "natives" might remember the history of how many fish used to be harvested and think the "non-natives" are causing the restrictions. Check out this old video at 02:56
> http://youtu.be/NVAa-3f_A84


Purely Curiousity... That's the kind of things I find interesting. Stats and stuff , ya know :thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I love how everyone ties every aspect of commercial fishing into something you cant even commercially harvest in Florida!! I guess that's everybody's oil on public land. I guess next time I go fill up my boat im just gonna drive off since that came from "our" oil.


Sorry, I thought commercial boats just went out and fished where they wanted to, I didn't realize that they leased an area of the Gulf like oil companies do the public land. My bad.
Also, re-read my post for key words such as "devil's advocate", "just for conversation", "don't go postal", words like that.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> 69viking is typical. Blames commervial guys.....and when it is pointed out that tbe commercial guys cannot catch redfish....STILL blames them. Since 1986, the population of Florida has doubled, but that couldn't be a factor.....right?


 I guess you can't comprehend what I type very well can you. I said I was referring to offshore fishing, I'm not talking about Redfish. If you want just look at the season for Red Snapper.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Viking....i underdtood what you typed perfectly.....since YOU are the one who said with the regulation change, you and your 2 boys could only catch 3 fish now, instead of 6......you were talking redfish....until you got caught....3 pages later you claimed you were talking offshore. Now you claim to be talking red snapper.

I also noticed you dodged the question....the number of people living in florida has almost doubled since all commercial fishing and selling redfish was made illegal. Many of those are old enough to not need a license to fish. Are you saying that Florida jumping to the 4th most populated state hasn't affected fish numbers at all?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

"Environmentalists" have been saying for years they want to shut down fishing. They have gotten int the regulatory machines and now we are seeing the fruits of their labors. They are doing exactly what they said they want to do. 

I think the commercial industry, including the charter industry, are corrupt and self serving. Allow recreational anglers a certain number of "tags" to sell and supply the seafood industry and eliminate the wholesale rape of our fish stocks. This would require that minimum sizes be adhered to by all.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

So, ghost....are you planning on catching shrimp with a hook and line....or a castnet?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ghost95 said:


> "Environmentalists" have been saying for years they want to shut down fishing. They have gotten int the regulatory machines and now we are seeing the fruits of their labors. They are doing exactly what they said they want to do.
> 
> I think the commercial industry, including the charter industry, are corrupt and self serving. Allow recreational anglers a certain number of "tags" to sell and supply the seafood industry and eliminate the wholesale rape of our fish stocks. This would require that minimum sizes be adhered to by all.


Soo get rid of commercial fisherman but then in turn we will become commercial fisherman. And that is why when you look at your boats registration it has P for pleasure not commercial. If you want to become commercial come hop on my boat and I'll show you the ropes


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Brad King said:


> Just out of curiousity Id like to see the breakdown on how many Native Pensacolans are for or against the new rules compared to non-natives being for or against. I bet any amount of money that most people that have lived their whole lives here are ok with this rule change and think it's better for the fishery overall.


This made me think a little. I bet you are correct. The reason I think so is that if you live around the Pensacola area, and enjoy fishing, you probably get to go several times per week, or much more than someone who doesn't live close by. Seems some go every day certain times of the year. I'm from south central AL and it takes me 1 1/2 hours to haul my boat to the closet salt. So I may get to go once every two or three weeks. That being said, I like to bring back a little meat for the family since it's gone be awhile until I can fish again. I bet me keeping two fish a trip works out to be a whole lot less than a native bringing home one fish every other week. If I fished more often, I would keep a whole lot less or maybe none each trip. ive got to ask, just out of curiosity, if the locals have seen a decrease in the red fish population over the last few years? Forget if there are more fisherman. Is the red fish population down? I'm not totally against going back to one fish if it is based on good science and numbers. But if it is political, then I'm definitely against it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bama, with a higher population of people...how would that NOT affect the numbers of fish?

The numbers of SLOTsized reds are down. Bull numbers are up, but the size allowsble are down.

More population means more pressure on the fishery and more of the slot size being taken.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

native 

fathers side has lived in pensacola over 100 years.

one of the families that was moved from the navy yard
to the new warrington. 
as far as i know our family members 
think the proposed redfish reg is bull.
being from here i also have friends who are natives.
the ones i have talked to think its bull.
my best friend is a native i talked to him last 
night, he thinks it bull.

the men in my family still go out and catch fish for the 
family fish fry.

nobody is saying we don't need any regs.
but
reds abound. from slots in grande lagoon and the
mcree side of the pass, juvys in the bayous and bulls out the ass at 
ft. pickens and the three mile and between and beyond.

alabama's regs seem fair. 2 and one lunker. 
they have a lot less water and seem to have no problem.
there should always be a lunker rule. what if you catch a record?

i have no problem with guides as long as they have to follow the same rules. 
commercial is ok as long as there is plenty, but commercial harvest should end
before that of the rec.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Bama, with a higher population of people...how would that NOT affect the numbers of fish?
> 
> The numbers of SLOTsized reds are down. Bull numbers are up, but the size allowsble are down.
> 
> More population means more pressure on the fishery and more of the slot size being taken.


this is good management. the breeder population is up.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nextstep.....first, get a set of state maps. Tell us how many miles of coastline Alabama has.....then how many miles of coastline florida has. Next look at populstion density around the coastlines. Florida has more people packed in around the coast. Which state has more pressure on the fidh?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Next...yes, the breeder population is up right now....but the slot sized are the ones being taken.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Bama, with a higher population of people...how would that NOT affect the numbers of fish?
> 
> The numbers of SLOTsized reds are down. Bull numbers are up, but the size allowsble are down.
> 
> More population means more pressure on the fishery and more of the slot size being taken.


I'm not sure I agree 100% with this. Many people fish and take none home. Fishing pressure, yes, less fish, I need the numbers.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bama.....we have 2.5 million licensed anglers in florida....PLUS.....all the old farts who are not required to buy a license....PLUS....those who come and fish off piers with blanket licenses...PLUS...ones on charters with a blanket license....PLUS....those under 16....PLUS... qualifying military.

We have more anglers than Alabama has for a state population.....and you don't think that impacts fish?

Now....add in all the water pollution tied in to a population of over 20 million residents...most on the coastline and gigure the impact.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else a little surprised at the number of fisherman here that are willing to criticize other fisherman for wanting to eat some of what they catch? I'm not happy about the bag limit being cut from 2 to 1, but I could live with it if there were some actually numbers and reasoning given with the new reg. 

At any rate, I believe that trying to convince saltwater anglers to only catch and release is ultimately a mistake. There is a primal connection to a man being able to go out and capture food for his family. Would I still fish if everything was catch and release? Probably, but I damn sure enjoy it a lot more when I can keep some of what I catch. And that makes this resource more valuable. I care a lot more about proper fishery management precisely because I can go out and get a few to bring home.

To me, there are few things more enjoyable in life than waking up early, putting in the work, getting some fish to put in the box, coming home and cleaning those fish, taking the time to prepare and cook them and watching my family and guests enjoy one of the greatest pleasures Florida life has to offer - the freshest and finest meal you will ever have.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Soo get rid of commercial fisherman but then in turn we will become commercial fisherman. And that is why when you look at your boats registration it has P for pleasure not commercial. If you want to become commercial come hop on my boat and I'll show you the ropes


Actually I could care less about the commercial sale of a public recourse. Just trying to help out the local seafood resteraunts a bit. 

As far as I'm concerned if you want fresh, wild caught fish learn to catch it yourself. If not then learn to eat farmed fish. 

I love elk but I can't have wild harvested animals only farm raised unless I hunt them myself. Same could go for fish.

Commercial and charters both are harvesting a Florida resource and selling it to primarily out of state consumers. Yes, I worked charters and most if our clients were out of state. I wouldn't do it again. Sorry if anyone is offended by my position.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> So, ghost....are you planning on catching shrimp with a hook and line....or a castnet?


What do I need shrimp for? I have a gold spoon.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't fish so I can pet a fish. Putting food on the table is part of what makes it fun. If at some point they say nobody gets to keep anything, I'll be an outlaw. God put the fish there and I'll never accept that anyone can lay claim to such a resource.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

And yes, charters are commercial fishing operations. They just sell redfish through channels other than the seafood markets.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

NoleAnimal said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else a little surprised at the number of fisherman here that are willing to criticize other fisherman for wanting to eat some of what they catch? I'm not happy about the bag limit being cut from 2 to 1, but I could live with it if there were some actually numbers and reasoning given with the new reg.
> 
> At any rate, I believe that trying to convince saltwater anglers to only catch and release is ultimately a mistake. There is a primal connection to a man being able to go out and capture food for his family. Would I still fish if everything was catch and release? Probably, but I damn sure enjoy it a lot more when I can keep some of what I catch. And that makes this resource more valuable. I care a lot more about proper fishery management precisely because I can go out and get a few to bring home.
> 
> To me, there are few things more enjoyable in life than waking up early, putting in the work, getting some fish to put in the box, coming home and cleaning those fish, taking the time to prepare and cook them and watching my family and guests enjoy one of the greatest pleasures Florida life has to offer - the freshest and finest meal you will ever have.



Exactly on all fronts!! Nailed it!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Bama.....we have 2.5 million licensed anglers in florida....PLUS.....all the old farts who are not required to buy a license....PLUS....those who come and fish off piers with blanket licenses...PLUS...ones on charters with a blanket license....PLUS....those under 16....PLUS... qualifying military.
> 
> We have more anglers than Alabama has for a state population.....and you don't think that impacts fish?
> 
> Now....add in all the water pollution tied in to a population of over 20 million residents...most on the coastline and gigure the impact.


Again, if the numbers back it up, then I'm all for it. Those breeder Reds had to start out as rats, runts, whatever. They take about 4 years to reach 27"+. So if the limit went to 2, four years ago, then why are there so many more breeder reds now if the population was hurt? They were slot for a couple of years. There were many, many slots that came through that God awful two limit years. And now they are blessing us with a great breeder base. The more I think about it, the more it seems that what we had was working very well.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghost....nobody in your family eats shrimp? Let me guess....you'll claim you all eat shrimp, either loaded with bacteria or losded with antibiotics farmed in Asia....right?

Now.....sibce you want to talk about those resources belonging to everyone ( except commercial people....apparently, they are not humans)....why are you catching and eating my mother's fish?

Florida was founded by fishermen.....damn shame you johnny- come-latelys want yo make the true floridians extinct.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread has gotten stupid. We're back to the indians now.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Ghost....nobody in your family eats shrimp? Let me guess....you'll claim you all eat shrimp, either loaded with bacteria or losded with antibiotics farmed in Asia....right?
> 
> Now.....sibce you want to talk about those resources belonging to everyone ( except commercial people....apparently, they are not humans)....why are you catching and eating my mother's fish?
> 
> Florida was founded by fishermen.....damn shame you johnny- come-latelys want yo make the true floridians extinct.


So because I don't believe in the wholesale exploitation of a resource by a limited few I'm not a true Floridian huh? Wow. 

I guess you're right...we should remove all limits from all species for commercial harvest but only by those that hold some saltwater products license. They are clearly capable of policing themselves. They did SO well in the past. 

Also, I'm not claiming anything about what my family eats....Just my opinion and what I choose.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

No, ghost.....you miss tbe entire point. You are wsnting to blame commercial fidhing for fidh that we recreational fishermen are catching.....then you go back to saying only those who can afford a boat should be able to enjoy seafood. Sounds elitist to me.

So, ghost....does your family only eat contaminated farm raised shrimp...or do they ever eat fresh caught local shrimp?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> This thread has gotten stupid. We're back to the indians now.



Think you have "gotten" mistaken for "been"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Think you have "gotten" mistaken for "been"


My bad. I been drinking.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish....not to the indians. The spanish built fishing villages around the coast. Those grew into cities.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So indians didn't fish? Gotcha.

I'm not reading back. How does this relate to redfish changing to 1 per person??


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry boys and girls I've been out today raping the seas . Glad y'all got it all figured out while I was gone. I guess most of y'all have been siting behind your computer chairs today since I saw very few boats (3) "must have be commercial" but I didn't 
know them since there so many of us. But If y'all want to keep telling your crazy wives " Just think of all the money we will save catching our own fish with a new boat!!!" Just go to the west side of gulf breeze !!!! I threw back all the slot reds and specks back y'all might want!!! I hate when they get in my net!!!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> No, ghost.....you miss tbe entire point. You are wsnting to blame commercial fidhing for fidh that we recreational fishermen are catching.....then you go back to saying only those who can afford a boat should be able to enjoy seafood. Sounds elitist to me.
> 
> So, ghost....does your family only eat contaminated farm raised shrimp...or do they ever eat fresh caught local shrimp?


So now I'm an elitist......geez. I'm a horrible person.

Family eats whatever they want. I don't check their seafood. I do occasionally dipnet shrimp, but not often and not locally. I have only heard of a couple places here where you can do that. Still too much work.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> MrFish....not to the indians. The spanish built fishing villages around the coast. Those grew into cities.


Weren't the Spanish slavers and conquistadors looking for gold and the fountain of youth thing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ghost95 said:


> Weren't the Spanish slavers and conquistadors looking for gold and the fountain of youth thing?


I don't know anymore. He's claiming that they are the true Floridians. Fucking squatter indians. Didn't they know that this was spanish territory, in the future....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ghost95 said:


> So now I'm an elitist......geez. I'm a horrible person.
> 
> Family eats whatever they want. I don't check their seafood. I do occasionally dipnet shrimp, but not often and not locally. I have only heard of a couple places here where you can do that. Still too much work.


Exactly to much work!!! Stick to the worm enfested easy to catch fish (redfish)


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish...name me any town or cities we Native Americans founded. Now...you act as though we Native Americans were like benign little peaceful children until those evil white devils arrived from Europe. 

Sorry to pop your bubble, but we also took slaves, conquered other tribes, took lands they lived on.

Human nature. 

The Spanish established villages, which grew into towns which grew into cities....catching fish and growing crops and sending it back to spain. Did you think the spanish kept pouring money into florida out if the goodness of their hearts after they discovered there was no gold here?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Omg


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now, MrFish, it came about because some people are blaming tbe commercial fishermen for the decline of slot sized redfish, even though commercial fishing for redfish and selling redfish has been illegal for 3 decades.

They are saying all commercial fishing should be shut down (which includes shrimp and baitfish) and that anyone who wants to eat any type seafood should buy a boat or do without.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When you say "spanish", do you mean mackerel?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Now, MrFish, it came about because some people are blaming tbe commercial fishermen for the decline of slot sized redfish, even though commercial fishing for redfish and selling redfish has been illegal for 3 decades.
> 
> They are saying all commercial fishing should be shut down (which includes shrimp and baitfish) and that anyone who wants to eat any type seafood should buy a boat or do without.


Well,I don't recall saying anything about buying a boat...You can catch reds and shrimp without one.

And charters are commercial and in the business of selling fish through channels other than seafood markets. If they weren't there would be tons of happy charters returning to the docks with pictures of all the fish they caught and released and they would only need ice for the beer. 

How many limits of fish does each charter bring in each year versus an average or even above average recreational guy?

Commercial.

I believe the Spanish poured money into florida for its strategic importance for control of the shipping lanes that sent all that stolen gold and silver home. See Tera Firma and New world fleets.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I don't always troll forums but when I do I usually do quite well.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Salty (Sep 24, 2015)

In the southern portion of the NW Zone the Steinhatchee, Suwannee, Waccasassa, Withlacoochie and Crystal Rivers flow into the Big Bend. The influx of freshwater from these rivers plays a critical role in the health of coastal fauna and flora. Science (or in the very least common sense) tells us if flow of these rivers were significantly reduced or restricted, particularly for a prolonged period of time, then it would be expected that coastal fauna and flora would be impacted.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
FWC says, “Many anglers and guides in the Panhandle, particularly those from Panama City in Bay County through Apalachicola in Franklin County report seeing declines both in red drum populations and size of fish over the past 2-3 years.” FWC also says, “Although the Northwest management zone includes both the Panhandle and Big Bend, these regions are split in this presentation. For the purpose of this presentation, the Panhandle is defined by Escambia County through Ochlokonee Bay in Wakulla County and the Big Bend is Apalachee Bay through Pasco County. This delineation coincides with both differences in red drum habitat and angler feedback on the status of red drum.” 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
(The oyster industry in Apalachicola Bay has virtually collapsed)

A Fight Over Water, and to Save a Way of Life

In a budding ecological crisis, the oyster population has drastically declined in Apalachicola Bay, one of the country’s major estuaries and the cradle of Florida’s prized oyster industry.

The fishery’s collapse, which began last summer and has stretched into this year, is the most blatant sign yet of the bay’s vulnerability in the face of decades of dwindling flow from two rivers originating in Georgia. For 23 years now, Georgia, Alabama and Florida have waged a classic upstream-downstream water war, with Alabama and Florida coming out on the losing end of a long court battle in 2011.

While the oysters face the most immediate threat, environmentalists and lawmakers said the diminished flow has other far-reaching consequences on Apalachicola’s $6.6 million seafood industry. It could affect some of Florida’s most popular catches, including grouper, snapper, blue crab and shrimp, which early on feed and grow in the estuary’s perfectly calibrated mixing bowl of salt water and fresh water. [my insert: blue crab and shrimp are part of the redfish diet]

“The decline in the entire productivity of the bay is not only an ecological disaster but puts the livelihoods of thousands of fishermen at risk of being lost forever. And it’s not just Apalachicola Bay. It affects the entire Gulf Coast.
”
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/03/us...ries.html?_r=0
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
If, IN FACT (not anecdotal testimonies but supported by scientific evidence) the red drum population in the area defined by FWC as the Panhandle is declining, it should come as no surprise or be a mystery given that Apalachicola Bay is dying from its thirst for freshwater.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1. FWC acknowledges there is a difference in red drum habitat in the northern and southern portions of the NW Zone.

2. The area in which red drum populations are being reported as in decline includes Apalachicola Bay, on the brink of environmental catastrophe.

3. FWC has offered anecdotal testimonies, but no scientifically-based evidence made available to the public, that the red drum population has declined in the Panhandle.

4. Effective 5/1/2016 FWC has reduced the red drum bag limit from 2 to 1 throughout the entire NW Zone despite offering anecdotal testimonies that in the area the FWC has defined as the Big Bend, “Most anglers that staff talked to from the Big Bend report both seeing and catching many red drum and that they are encountering large fish, both in the slot and above the slot.”
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
FWC makes a decision impacting the entire NW Zone based on incomplete anecdotal testimonies (continuing into May 2016), conflicting anecdotal testimonies (decline in the Panhandle no decline in the Big Bend), no science-based data and against its Staff recommendation to discuss and review the Red Drum Stakeholder Engagement Plan’s complete and full results at the FWC meeting in June 2016.

Given the reported decline of the red drum population in the Panhandle, the dire circumstances of Apalachicola Bay, the reported soundness of the red drum population in the Big Bend, the difference in red drum habitats in the northern and southern portions of the NW Zone, *FWC’s immediate action should perhaps be to reduce the red drum bag limit in the Panhandle, not the entire NW Zone.*


----------



## 2Salty (Sep 24, 2015)

sealark said:


> All I am hearing is bitching and complaining. Someone please post your solutions to what is conceived as a problem...Ok lets hear a logical solution other than the present regs...


 The problem is not enough redfish and/or too many anglers.

Rather than reduce limits, shorten or close seasons, etc. simply reduce the number of anglers.

FWC should stop selling fishing licenses to anybody and everybody who can pay for one. Put a ceiling on the number of active licenses. Create a waiting list and/or lottery system for fishing licenses if need be.

In addition, FWC should (substantially) increase the cost of non-resident license fees, allowing and encouraging Florida residents "first crack" at fish in Florida's waters.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2Salty said:


> The problem is not enough redfish and/or too many anglers.
> 
> Rather than reduce limits, shorten or close seasons, etc. simply reduce the number of anglers.
> 
> FWC should stop selling fishing licenses to anybody and everybody who can pay for one. Put a ceiling on the number of active licenses. Create a waiting list and/or lottery system for fishing licenses if need be....


Wow... I've read it all...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

2Salty said:


> The problem is not enough redfish and/or too many anglers.
> 
> Rather than reduce limits, shorten or close seasons, etc. simply reduce the number of anglers.
> 
> ...



So I'm taking it you'll be the first to forfeit your license if that's what you honestly believe?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i don't have that much trouble catching a redfish.
maybe some people just suck at fishing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

2Salty said:


> ...simply reduce the number of anglers.
> 
> FWC should stop selling fishing licenses to anybody and everybody who can pay for one. Put a ceiling on the number of active licenses. Create a waiting list and/or lottery system for fishing licenses if need be.
> 
> In addition, FWC should (substantially) increase the cost of non-resident license fees, allowing and encouraging Florida residents "first crack" at fish in Florida's waters.


An excellent idea indeed. I'll be the first to volunteer to give up my license!

Sorry mods, don't know what got into me in that last post, I must have just read what he said wrong.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

my best friend just sent me this pic. just caught 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nextstep said:


> my best friend just sent me this pic. just caught 15 minutes ago.
> View attachment 725089



That looks like my fish!!!................oh, wait. It is..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

2Salty said:


> The problem is not enough redfish and/or too many anglers.
> 
> Rather than reduce limits, shorten or close seasons, etc. simply reduce the number of anglers.
> 
> ...


Douche.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> I guess y'all better get someone other than the CCA behind you because there not giving much of a voice


Funny 2 yrs ago a florida judge said it was illegal to stop commercial fisherman from gill netting and with the stoke of a pen made it legal again. Wonder what motivated her??? I am sure those gill netters had stacks of money saved just for lawyers. 
The CCA helped put a stop her actions. 
And commercial gillnetting for king mackerel is still allowed in florida. 
The gulf council regulates there season. 
Just because every body has a fishing license does not mean everyone goes fishing. 
I work with guys that have a salt water fishing license, spearfishing, and fresh water and they have not even put there boats in the water. 
If the numbers of red fish are down in florida and there is good science behind the management. Then it needs to be done. 
But if not then think about the guy who is really to busy to fish because of sick love one. Or raising a family or has 2 jobs and the first chance he gets to go out the reds are every where. His lucky day! 
What does he have to show for it 1 redfish. 
Someone else on this thread said he caught so many he could start a fish market. 
Well he gets to fish often that is awesome. But think about the people who do not get to go that often. 
If someone thinks one is enough great. But do not hate or penalize some one who when rarely gets to go they would love to keep a couple. 
Not everyone gets to fish everyday.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

sfmill said:


> Funny 2 yrs ago a florida judge said it was illegal to stop commercial fisherman from gill netting and with the stoke of a pen made it legal again. Wonder what motivated her??? I am sure those gill netters had stacks of money saved just for lawyers.
> The CCA helped put a stop her actions.
> And commercial gillnetting for king mackerel is still allowed in florida.
> The gulf council regulates there season.
> ...



Actually it was a small group of fisherman over in the big bend area that only wanted to change the mesh size of the current nylon sein nets we already use. To provent the large amounts of by catch. The state and the fwc even stated that they knew the 2in stretch was too small and it would catch why to many small fish. But go figure you see what the state has done with the rest of the fishing industry rec fishing included


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

A few years from now it may be all catch and release...o well it's still better than golf


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

153 Large fish said:


> A few years from now it may be all catch and release...o well it's still better than golf




This is FWC core mission THIS!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

If the stocks of any particular marine species are so low or threatened we must have draconian limits on recreational fishing ..... then commercial fishing of that species needs to end _first_ until such time as the stocks are deemed sustainable for commercial fishing.

And that's all I got to say 'bout that.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I like a nice ribeye better anyway


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

AndyS said:


> If the stocks of any particular marine species are so low or threatened we must have draconian limits on recreational fishing ..... then commercial fishing of that species needs to end _first_ until such time as the stocks are deemed sustainable for commercial fishing.
> 
> And that's all I got to say 'bout that.


Commercial fishing of that species "redfish" ended in the early 90's in Florida


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Commercial fishing of that species "redfish" ended in the early 90's in Florida


I thik they are refferring to Guides fishing them on Charters as an act of commercial fishing... :no:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This should be good.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Viking....i underdtood what you typed perfectly.....since YOU are the one who said with the regulation change, you and your 2 boys could only catch 3 fish now, instead of 6......you were talking redfish....until you got caught....3 pages later you claimed you were talking offshore. Now you claim to be talking red snapper.
> 
> I also noticed you dodged the question....the number of people living in florida has almost doubled since all commercial fishing and selling redfish was made illegal. Many of those are old enough to not need a license to fish. Are you saying that Florida jumping to the 4th most populated state hasn't affected fish numbers at all?


 I'm saying I've been fishing Redfish for 10+ years right off my community dock and they've never been more abundant than they are now. Not to mention the tons of pictures off this forum showing people at will catching and releasing bull reds because they're so easy to catch. Sorry I didn't make it more clear when I referred to offshore fishing but most people should understand offshore isn't where you catch a slot Redfish. If you think the numbers in our area have declined you probably think the Red Snapper populations are hurting too.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Brad King said:


> I thik they are refferring to Guides fishing them on Charters as an act of commercial fishing... :no:


That's right. There are some states that raise them for commercial sales which has nothing to do with the regular fishing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Viking, I know red snapper are abundant, both in the bay and in the gulf. We don't bother going out the pass to snapper fish anymore.

Bayou Chico has got it's share of redfish, too....but a lot are rat reds and a lot are just over the slot. Overall, it is possible that slot sized reds are thinned out across the northwest coast. Remember that besides fishing, we had red tide from Big Bend over into Alabama that lasted longer than normal.

I am not seeing the slot size reds in Old River i usually see now.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Viking, I know red snapper are abundant, both in the bay and in the gulf. We don't bother going out the pass to snapper fish anymore.
> 
> Bayou Chico has got it's share of redfish, too....but a lot are rat reds and a lot are just over the slot. Overall, it is possible that slot sized reds are thinned out across the northwest coast. Remember that besides fishing, we had red tide from Big Bend over into Alabama that lasted longer than normal.
> 
> I am not seeing the slot size reds in Old River i usually see now.


Old River is a small piece of water.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

kingfish501 said:


> Viking, I know red snapper are abundant, both in the bay and in the gulf. We don't bother going out the pass to snapper fish anymore.
> 
> Bayou Chico has got it's share of redfish, too....but a lot are rat reds and a lot are just over the slot. Overall, it is possible that slot sized reds are thinned out across the northwest coast. Remember that besides fishing, we had red tide from Big Bend over into Alabama that lasted longer than normal.
> 
> I am not seeing the slot size reds in Old River i usually see now.


I think the disagreement between the two of you highlights exactly why we shouldn't be using anecdotal evidence to determine fishing regulations. However, as far as I can tell, that's exactly what FWC did here....


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

So, if some here think a 2 redfish limit is too much, 1 is much more reasonable because, well, they just think it is better so there!, than what about those here, and there, that think all species should be catch and release? Slippery slope if you ask me.

So that we are on the same page, let me remind you that we are talking about only 2 redfish to take home. TWO fish, yes TWO, from a healthy and growing population, as the FWC admits. Some here would have us think we dissenters to this crazy rule change, are no better than huge trawlers sweeping the seas clean of all fish life. But, again, we are talking about two redfish. Good eating redfish by the way. 

How emotional opinions came to trump facts in deciding in this case to reduce the limit is beyond me, but all I can say is that when that happens, practical people start ignoring the law. That simple. It won't be me -I think, but if some crazy arse decides to sneak that one extra redfish home, and eat that fine tasting fish, I hope he invites me over for dinner.


----------



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

*One slot Redfish these days*

I was surprised to see the limit going down again, you guys must be putting a hurting on them!


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

*Redfish Limits*

If you don't want the limit of redfish lowered to 1 then contact the FWC commissioners http://myfwc.com/contact/fwc-staff/senior-staff/commissioners/ and tell them how you feel.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SWAngler....you accuse anyone who sgrees with the new limits as using their emotions and not fact....then use BS rhetoric about commercial boats catching every single fish in the gulf....sheesh. 

Ever think FWC is being proactive because we dont have a clue how many reds died during that outbreak of red tide that vovered from here to Big Bend...both coastal and inshore waters?

Would you rather wsit until stocks are depleted or slow the fidhing down until stocks can be reassessed?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

kingfish501 said:


> SWAngler....you accuse anyone who sgrees with the new limits as using their emotions and not fact....then use BS rhetoric about commercial boats catching every single fish in the gulf....sheesh.
> 
> Ever think FWC is being proactive because we dont have a clue how many reds died during that outbreak of red tide that vovered from here to Big Bend...both coastal and inshore waters?
> 
> Would you rather wsit until stocks are depleted or slow the fidhing down until stocks can be reassessed?


kingfish,

Show me some data that the redfish population is declining, and I will change my stance. I have seen nothing of the sort in the literature, and my personal experience fishing...even after the red tide which hit our area hard last Nov-Dec, is that the stock is very healthy. In other words, I am catching more reds than ever. Slots, shorts, and bulls. 

And while you may not like my analogy to commercial trawlers (which I have no problem with), the fact is that many with political, or personal reasons, would like to put us recreational sportsmen wanting to keep two, TWO, freaking redfish, in the same boat as a trawler netting thousands in one haul. I guess we are supposed to feel guilty, and selfish for being so greedy? 

This should be a simple scientific decision. If the stock is healthy and growing, increase the limit, or keep it the same. If in distress, or shrinking, then reduce limits. 

Inject politics into the decision process, then you will need more conservation officers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna go kill 2 redfish in the morning. Last day I'll ever be able to do it.


----------



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

*Regs and fish.*

As they have stated on the NOAA web site the goal is that all rec angling be for "experience "only. How can they make that statement not knowing what further regs will produce ? Well, because they don't care. I believe the most viable attack on the mismanagement of our stocks is to demand that 50% of NOAA and State fisheries budgets go to seeding the stocks. If the government says a fish is on the regulation list they MUST balance that deficit by releaseing appropriate fry of that species into the fishery . What farmer harvest a crop , plants nothing then wonders why his field is empty the next year. Each fish 3" long has out lived thousands of his siblings. Hence each three inch fish represents thousands hatched in the wild.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Gonna go kill 2 redfish in the morning. Last day I'll ever be able to do it.


Naw, come down here anytime. Outlaw island.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Naw, come down here anytime. Outlaw island.


Caught 5 in 45 minutes... 7 trout too. Ran out of shrimp.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw that, y'all did good. Might take the kids a bit later.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I saw that, y'all did good. Might take the kids a bit later.


Let em all go. Gotta wedding to attend, hopefully be able to hit it up again this evening.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The redfish gave it up today!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish ate it down again this morning...


----------



## Miketew86 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Redfish regulations*

Just read that Redfish regs are changed to 1 per day now. Has anyone else seen this and what do you think about it? I think it's overkill in my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah man... the previous 17 pages were just talking about the weather.


----------



## Miketew86 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry about that pal, don't stay on here every waking minute. Just curious, but I appreciate the smart ass reply. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Miketew86 said:


> Sorry about that pal, don't stay on here every waking minute. Just curious, but I appreciate the smart ass reply. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't trying to be a smartass... 

You asked if anyone had heard of the new redfish changes...

On a thread titled "new redfish regulations may 1st"...

That was posted 3 weeks ago...

With 170+ replies...

But I digress...


----------

